# Review UPDATED: SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy



## Str8stroke (Apr 13, 2015)

*The SureFire Titan AAA 
Mini Review*
*Dual Output 15/125 Lumen

*




​



Well after a long wait time, almost 36 years, SureFire finally decided to delve into the AAA flashlight market segment. Interestingly they decided to carry the Titan name over to a completely redesigned light. So punch play on the Alanis Morissette cassette, cause it is a bit ironic. Obviously the name Titan on the smallest yet light shows that someone at Surefire has at least one funny bone. This is also one of their first lights utilizing what they call “_MaxVision Beam_”.


So with a market flooded with high quality AAA lights to choose from, I guess, the main question is: Does the all new redesigned 2015 Titan stand out in a crowd? That last part kinda sounded like a commercial for the Nissan Titan? 


The answer to that question will be in your head. We all like and don’t like different things. You can go forward from here and read some of my thoughts, view some of my very amateur photos and draw your own conclusions. I will be nice enough to include some of the SureFire specs for reference, but if you want more sales lingo, go to their website. 


Legal disclaimer: I am an amateur reviewer. No payola involved here. I am reviewing the light I have. Your light and future lights may vary. Most importantly, opinions may vary. So like any review, take this one with a grain of salt, as it consists of mostly my opinion. 


On a final note, I ordered my light from a vendor on Ebay. I paid $59 with free shipping. 


All photos were taken with a Nikon D90 or iPhone 6 Plus. Most all photos were edited in order to help show the features. For Example: I increased the contrast in several photos so you can see the machining in better detail. The beam shots are straight out of the camera. I know this review is lacking in beam shots. I will post more in the near future.


Others who read this review feel free to add their own experiences, comments and more photos. 


Ok, enough of that mess, now on to the goods:





​

*Modes:* TWO: Low 15 High 125 lumen. Low comes on first.
*UI:* Twist operation. Tighten clockwise turns on low mode, a quick twist off and back on activates High mode. So it is pretty simple. The threads on my light are smooth as room temperature butter. 
*Battery:* AAA. Surefire is nice enough to include a nifty 750mAH, 1.2 volt MADE IN CHINA rechargeable NiMH AAA battery. They don’t include a charger. Naturally, the light will work fine on Alkaline as well as Lithium. So basically you have 3 different type of cells you can use. The battery is installed with the positive side positioned towards the head. 
The battery goes in nice and tight. There is not a hint of rattle or movement. So its as snug as a bug in a rug.
Runtime: The manufactures listed run times are 8.30 hours on Low and 1 hour on High
*Throw:* 43 meters
*Packaging:* It comes pretty well sealed in its package. The only way to get the light out without destroying the package is by using a sharp knife or razor blade. Gently slice the top open if you wish to keep the packaging. If you are really good, you could use a prison shank. 


*MSRP: *$59.99
*Street price: *currently around $44 to $149. Yes, you read that correctly. I found a vendor on Ebay listing them for $149! 







​*PROS:*
Thick & Solid keyring hole/lanyard hole
Flexible battery choices
Buttery smooth threads
Came with rechargeable battery
SureFire “Guarantee for life” 
Solid construction with no rattles
Good fit and finish
Clean straight forward owners manual 


*CONS:*
No SureFire Knurling (this would be nice on the head for one handed operation)
Slick surface feel. With dry hands it can slip out of your hands 
Doesn’t support 10440 cells, no shocker here, I wasn’t brave enough to try them
No ultra low. I would like to have a 5 lumen low option.
No supplied charger for provided battery. Not everyone has a charger.
No Clip option. I know its designed for a keyring, but I love clips.
No quick release option. 
No Tail Stand




























































​



*Additional thoughts:*
It is a great start and holds up the SureFire name. They put a lot of effort into the design of this light and it shows. It also shows that it is lacking in a few areas. I am surprised it doesn’t come with one of SureFires mini clips. That would have been a nice addition for this model so you can take it off your key ring quickly. 
I would also like to have deep knurling. I am assuming this is so it won’t chew up your keychain neighbors or your pockets. One handed operation for me is hard and I don’t have big ole meat puppets. Once it is mounted on your keys, it is easier to one hand.
The smoothness of the threads is very nice and quite noticeable. You will also have a hard time wearing out the keyring mount. It seems very thick. Especially compared to other lights in this segment. 

*RUNTIME UPDATE: *Member *run4jc *was gracious enough to do some *RUNTIME *tests on the light using the factory supplied rechargeable cell. Following is a lightly edited summary of his findings. 

Turn on - 123 lumen (122.85, but who's counting....:laughing:) Battery voltage at 1.51V
15 minutes - holding steady same reading
30 minutes - ditto - head temp at 85 degrees 
45 minutes - somewhere between 30 and 45 it dropped out of regulation - 30 lumen - 82 degrees
50 minutes - 11 lumen - 77 degrees
55 minutes - 7 lumen - 73 degrees
60 minutes - 3 lumen - 71 degrees

Final battery voltage at 60 minutes was .99V

run4jc says the Titan stayed completely in regulation for EXACTLY (I kid you not) for 8 hours and 30 minutes - then at 8 hours 31 minutes it dropped to around 9 lumen - dropped out of regulation. I can't make this up. Rated for 8 hours 30 minutes at 15 lumen and my sample ran 8 hours 30 minutes at 13.3 OTF. I am duly impressed

9 hours - 1 lumen

I called it at 9 hours 31 minutes - the Titan was still producing 0.4 lumen (useable as many forum members agree) and had .98V left in the battery. I decided not to push the battery. Maybe would have run an alkaline until it died, but this is fine for this supplied rechargeable.

*Thank you run4jc*

*Bottom line:*
I would recommend this light to friends and family. IMHO it is worth the investment and it is likely to shine on for years. It makes a very affordable and usable gift backed by one of the best warranties in the industry. So hopefully you have read and seen enough to decide if this light is for you.

I am trying to assemble all the information on the AAA 125 Titan in one easy to read post. If anyone does or has any information they would like to add, please PM me and I will see about getting it included. I figure this will help consolidate all the findings. I am trying to keep it where someone doesn't have to read every single post or search all the threads to find what they are looking for. Any help is appreciated. 

*Str8stroke*


----------



## Dingle1911 (Apr 13, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*

Nice review. Thank you. Also great pictures.

Another con that I would add is the lack of tail standing ability. I have used this feature on the BetaQR in the past.

I agree with your review, I think this light is worth $60. It is great to see Surefire enter the aaa space. At the moment I think the Beta QR will remain on my key chain. I think the QD feature is worth the increased length. I will see what happens when the Ultra version is released.


----------



## marinemaster (Apr 13, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*

Thanks for the review and pics.
That LED is way off center. As what I consider a premium AAA it should be perfectly centered.


----------



## redryder (Apr 13, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*

Is the lenses glass or plastic? Also how would you describe the beam tint. Thanks.


----------



## 880arm (Apr 13, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*

Great job! :twothumbs


----------



## Lion of Zion (Apr 14, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*



redryder said:


> Is the lenses glass or plastic? Also how would you describe the beam tint. Thanks.




Got mine in today, I think it has a slight yellowish tint. But that may just be my old eyes. My guess on the lens is plastic (feels very high quality).


----------



## Grizzman (Apr 14, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*

Thanks for the additional info. The tint of Str8's looks good to me. I can easily deal with moderate levels of blue or yellow....green, not as easily.

It looks like I'll be getting one for the Truck's key ring.


----------



## andrew2 (Apr 14, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*

It is bright for a single AAA battery,thanks for the Surefire Titan AAA review.


----------



## RobertMM (Apr 14, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*

Thank you for your review. The SF battery is a nice touch,and 450cd is adequate for a keyring light for me. 
Wonder what the runtimes are with Eneloop Pros, maybe 10.5 and 1.25 hours?

I am patiently waiting for this to arrive at my country. 
Hoping for an AA version too, with 24hr+ and 3hr+ runtime on 15/125 lumens on 2000mAh Eneloop, that would be awesome.


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 14, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*



marinemaster said:


> Thanks for the review and pics.
> That LED is way off center. As what I consider a premium AAA it should be perfectly centered.



It is slightly, however I can't notice any major effect. After all, it is a mass production keychain light. But you are right. It could be better. 



redryder said:


> Is the lenses glass or plastic? Also how would you describe the beam tint. Thanks.



per SF website: "Its head is topped off by a coated, virtually indestructible polycarbonate window"

I am hesitant to describe tints. I have found over the years that I see tints differently than others. I am going to post some more beam pics with other well know lights soon, so others can compare and decide for them selves. I will say, that he close up beam pic I posted, seems pretty darn accurate to me. It took me a while to get that pic. It is a solid white background, and I made sure the camera didn't correct. However....your eyes, your computer monitor, may show and tell it totally different!!!!


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 14, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*



Dingle1911 said:


> Nice review. Thank you. Also great pictures.
> 
> Another con that I would add is the lack of tail standing ability. I have used this feature on the BetaQR in the past.
> 
> I agree with your review, I think this light is worth $60. It is great to see Surefire enter the aaa space. At the moment I think the Beta QR will remain on my key chain. I think the QD feature is worth the increased length. I will see what happens when the Ultra version is released.



Thank you! I fixed it. I had that written down, but may have been distracted by the screaming 4 month old, or 12 year old need math homework help! lol
I have a Ultra on Pre-Order. I can't wait!



880arm said:


> Great job! :twothumbs



Thank you, its my first stab at a review. I know it isn't you guys level, But I hope it can help others decide.


----------



## ven (Apr 14, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*

Thanks for the excellent review  very tempted .....

Wonder how it will handle living with keys....... Really does *beep* me off when the ano wears quick(do use stainless when possible) . ️️Bit on the expensive side to get chipped/marked potentially before even gets used . Still ,could be my 1st SF light..........not at the eBay sellers $150 though :laughing:


----------



## Double Barrel (Apr 14, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*

Very good review, my fiend! No that's not a typo. Great job!
I will get both, but I'm really excited about the plus version. I do wish , as you stated, they would have stuck a little SF knurling on there somewhere. At least the plus version will have a clip to aid in grip. Those slick SF (Backup Series) are slicker than snot on a doorknob! They would make Jerry Rice look like all thumbs. It's not how you should feel holding a Surefire, IMO. *#lackingconfidence*
I am glad SF took a leap into this class and look forward to future offerings.



.


----------



## nnmnu1 (Apr 14, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*

Thanks for the review


----------



## Tana (Apr 14, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*

Great review, Str8stroke...


----------



## kj2 (Apr 14, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*

Thanks for the review


----------



## lytumup (Apr 14, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*

Great review Str8stroke, this light has been of great interest to me.


----------



## nbp (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*

I've been waiting to see these up close for awhile and it's exciting to see them shipping. Thanks for your review. You did a nice job!


----------



## Grijon (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*

Great job, indeed, Str8stoke; thank you very much!


----------



## Kestrel (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*

Thanks for the review; quick question, can someone identify that emitter in the close-up pic?


----------



## archimedes (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*

XP-G2 ... ?


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*

Thanks guys!! 



Kestrel said:


> Thanks for the review; quick question, can someone identify that emitter in the close-up pic?



I was hesitant to guess. But, I too was thinking it may be a XP-G2. But I am not near as good at identifying them as some of you fine folks. So curious to hear what folks say. I finally got a tripod yesterday. I could try a few more Macro pics if that would help?


----------



## carrot (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*

Welp, thanks to your thread and Kelmo making me jealous I decided to run out today to B&H and pick one up. I have too many lights on my keys already, buuuuut this is a nice one. 

Very floody. It reminds me of the L2 I used to have many years ago, but obviously much, much smaller, and maybe a little less bright.


----------



## carrot (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*

And the machining! It looks and feels great in the hands, and has less thread play than I've seen on any other light. And wow, is it smooth!


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*



carrot said:


> And the machining! It looks and feels great in the hands, and has less thread play than I've seen on any other light. And wow, is it smooth!



Yes Indeed, it is a tight light, and the threads are something that one has to feel! I say buttery, but WOW are they smooth as silk. I haven't felt many like it.


----------



## newbie66 (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*

Nice little review. Thanks a lot for it!


----------



## Chadder (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*

I got mine in the mail today from battery junction and I am eager for dark to really test it out. I really like the warm tint.


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*



Chadder said:


> I got mine in the mail today from battery junction and I am eager for dark to really test it out. I really like the warm tint.



Make sure you post your opinion of the tint color.


----------



## nbp (Apr 16, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*

Well if it gets the Carrot stamp of approval, I don't see how I can go wrong!


----------



## kelmo (Apr 16, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*

I got to play with mine last night. This light is slightly larger than my beloved Arc AAA. It has some heft to it. The fit and finish is typical SF, beautiful and looks like it will take a beating. The lo/hi split is perfect for me. The tint has the slightest hint of green on low and is creamy white on high. I installed an Energizer lithium battery and had to jam it in. I will need a pair of needle nose pliers to get it out. No battery rattle LOL.

This is now my primary EDC.

For those of you on the fence, get one! It's not everyday you can get a brand new SF for under $60!

kelmo


----------



## Brasso (Apr 16, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*

Nice review.

In my opinion, it was the lack of a clip and inability to tail stand that killed the original Titan. Well, that and a "bottom of the barrel" horribly blue emitter stuck into a $300 light.


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 16, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*

kelmo it is tight! I tried the lithium and I could get it in and out with some effort. But far from stuck. 

I dropped my keys yesterday and the Titan was on the ring. So it was about a four foot fall on concrete. I had to look hard to find damage. I found a micro knick on the front of bezel. It faired better than any other ano has with that same drop. It was raining and I was rushing and wet. So there's that. More drops to come. For the price, this and a G2 are about the only SF that I can drop and not cry about.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 16, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*

I don't like that lithium primary fits that tightly. When hot you cannot get it out quickly.


----------



## kelmo (Apr 16, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*



carrot said:


> Welp, thanks to your thread and Kelmo making me jealous...


----------



## RobertMM (Apr 16, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*

I plan to use mine with a lithium primary when I get it so the moment I acquire one, off to the backyard with a dowel and 1000 grit sandpaper to widen the internal diameter just enough to fit all types of cells.


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 16, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*



Brasso said:


> Nice review.
> 
> In my opinion, it was the lack of a clip and inability to tail stand that killed the original Titan. Well, that and a "bottom of the barrel" horribly blue emitter stuck into a $300 light.


Just thought I'd point out that the emitter in the original Titan wasn't that bad and it was the T1A that suffered from the horribly blue ones a few years later.


----------



## run4jc (Apr 16, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*

I posted over in the 'other' Titan thread - the tint on mine (that came today) is far from bluish, but it does have a greenish hue. A white wall hunter I'm not, so it probably won't be an issue. A little bit ringy on the white wall, but in 'real use' a VERY nice and floody quality. Str8strokes photos look like mine looks, but I'll offer this photo as another perspective, compared to a ZL SC62w





Threads are very smooth - NO grit - but tight and require 2 hands to operate. I applied some Nano oil and I'm hoping they'll loosen up with time. It's nice little light, and I enjoy reading Str8stroke's comments about dropping it. Mine displaced an E01 on my keyring and I'm looking forward to seeing how it holds up banging against keys all the time. Anodizing looks very thick, so I'm thinking it'll do well.

IMHO, definitely worth $60. Worth the premium prices that some eBay skimmers are asking.....:shakehead


----------



## hcd615 (Apr 16, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*

I got my two lights today. Very nicely built as all SF lights are. Nice smooth threads on head when activating light.


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 16, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*

runf4jc, Nice pics! Thank you for posting them here. I took some side by sides to post soon. Ours do look the same. lol So far a few days on the keys it looks basically new. I have tons of junk on my keys and I move them through out the day. Some lights show wear after only a week! lol Curious to see how mine holds up. I am guessing it will fair better than others. 

hcd615, Nice addition thank you. Curious if you could let us know what serial number you got? If not, I understand.


----------



## hcd615 (Apr 16, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*



Str8stroke said:


> hcd615, Nice addition thank you. Curious if you could let us know what serial number you got? If not, I understand.



The opened one I am now using says A00734, the one in the package says A00954 (it looks like)


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 16, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*

ah ha. Very nice.


----------



## hcd615 (Apr 16, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*

I am thinking of just carrying the light loose in my pocket not attached to keys. It will be spring and summer so shorts will be worn and it is a nice little light to throw in a pocket. A lanyard could also be attached to the light if wanted / needed.

I also opened up the other light to check the serial number. A00734 and A00954


----------



## carrot (Apr 16, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*

I have to say this is the first time I've felt a keyring light could reliably replace my EDC. It's a weird feeling. Most other keyring lights I've owned, used, or seen missed one thing or another that disqualified them from taking over EDC duty, but here we finally are.

Surefire did a good job here:
- works fine on commonly available cells (alkalines)
- beefy, centered split ring attachment
- head takes a lot of turns to come off (no lost heads!)
- just enough throw to be useful
- good tradeoff of runtime and output
- no darn blinky modes

This is really the light that should be called the Surefire Backup. It's not the first high performance AAA light on the block, but it's a decidedly well-considered one.


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 16, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*



run4jc said:


> Threads are very smooth - NO grit - but tight and require 2 hands to operate. I applied some Nano oil and I'm hoping they'll loosen up with time.


With everyone reporting the threads as smooth but tight I'd be willing to bet that it's probably the o-ring that is causing it to be tight and not the threads themselves. If that's the case then it's probably either a case of living with the tight fit, which is probably pretty good at keeping water out, or looking at an auto parts store for a skinnier o-ring of the same diameter, or possibly even same thickness, but smaller diameter which would make it stretch and thin.

Great seeing that everyone thinks the light is of nice quality and shows a good balance between the two levels and I'm sure that I'll probably get one, or maybe even one of each.


----------



## run4jc (Apr 16, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*



kaichu dento said:


> With everyone reporting the threads as smooth but tight I'd be willing to bet that it's probably the o-ring that is causing it to be tight and not the threads themselves. If that's the case then it's probably either a case of living with the tight fit, which is probably pretty good at keeping water out, or looking at an auto parts store for a skinnier o-ring of the same diameter, or possibly even same thickness, but smaller diameter which would make it stretch and thin.
> 
> Great seeing that everyone thinks the light is of nice quality and shows a good balance between the two levels and I'm sure that I'll probably get one, or maybe even one of each.



Thought about the O-ring - Scout24 asked me about it. SO - I just took the O-ring off and tried it. Still tight, so it's not the O-ring, although it was just tiny bit less tight....but I still couldn't operate it with one hand.

It's growing on me. No, the low isn't really low, but the 15 lumen flood beam would work for a majority of close work tasks. The 125 lumen works nicely for a night time dog walk. I have more AAA lights than I can ever use - even broke down and ordered some Nitecore Tubes - but this light is one of the nicest Surefires I have laid hands on in a while, and I may have to pick up another one of these AND the 300 lumen.

For $59, this is a great value.


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 16, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*



run4jc said:


> Thought about the O-ring - Scout24 asked me about it. SO - I just took the O-ring off and tried it. Still tight, so it's not the O-ring, although it was just tiny bit less tight....but I still couldn't operate it with one hand.
> 
> It's growing on me. No, the low isn't really low, but the 15 lumen flood beam would work for a majority of close work tasks. The 125 lumen works nicely for a night time dog walk. I have more AAA lights than I can ever use - even broke down and ordered some Nitecore Tubes - but this light is one of the nicest Surefires I have laid hands on in a while, and I may have to pick up another one of these AND the 300 lumen.
> 
> For $59, this is a great value.


I wonder how well running some polishing in the threads would do in alleviating the tightness...

Okay, I'm off to buy one now!


----------



## run4jc (Apr 16, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*



kaichu dento said:


> I wonder how well running some polishing in the threads would do in alleviating the tightness...
> 
> Okay, I'm off to buy one now!



I was thinking of patiently twisting some 0000 steel wool for a period of time. And/or wrapping 1 thickness of black electrician's tape around the head to help with grip.


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 16, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*



run4jc said:


> I was thinking of patiently twisting some 0000 steel wool for a period of time. And/or wrapping 1 thickness of black electrician's tape around the head to help with grip.


I'd expect better results with some mildly abrasive paste as you'd get the most action at the localized points of tightness where steel wool would simply work on the sharp edges rather than thread faces.


----------



## run4jc (Apr 16, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*

Thanks for the tip. I have such paste - will try that. [emoji106]


----------



## hcd615 (Apr 16, 2015)

*Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*

This is not scientific but I just walked my dog. First picture is low, second is high. 












Here is Dudley standing on the grass. Low first then high


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 16, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*



run4jc said:


> Thanks for the tip. I have such paste - will try that. [emoji106]


I may be trying it myself in a few days since I just ordered one of each!

Nice real-life beamshots HCD! Tint actually looks pretty good, as does the beam pattern too.


----------



## run4jc (Apr 17, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*



hcd615 said:


> This is not scientific but I just walked my dog.



Nice, HCD. I just posted similar photos in the 'other' Titan thread before I saw yours. Similar results. Beam pattern is really nice for a dog walk, and kaichu dento, you are absolutely right - the tint is nice is regular use. Not warm or neutral, but not cool.

I just topped off the included battery and started a run time test on mine (low.) When it's done, I'll post the results, charge the battery, then start a test on high. Curious to see how the light behaves with the included battery...will include voltages, lumen output after a time, etc.

Stay tuned!


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 17, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*

run4jc, that is awesome. That will be a great addition to the review. Thank you


----------



## Stainz (Apr 17, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*

Nice review! Well, not so nice to my wallet - I just ordered a pair from an LA m.o. site for <$113 shipped. Actually, I was looking for a 'backup' to my T1a Titan... when I visited CPF - then got S-F's notice - then the search. I don't have the 'extra' moola I once had - pre-7/13's acquisition of a new mortgage took care of that. At least I have a 4-pack of Li Eveready's... I think... probably AA's. I do have NiMH's in AAA - and a decent charger. I cannot blame CPF... I am a flashlight-aholic... and a hoarder. Should be here Wed. Thanks again for the review and comments! I still can't get over it... a decent - metal - made in USA -* Surefire* - LED light for $60 (or less)... and no CR123's, either! Actually, I love CR123's. I got one for the CFO - if she doesn't want it...

Thanks again!

Stainz


----------



## run4jc (Apr 17, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*



Str8stroke said:


> run4jc, that is awesome. That will be a great addition to the review. Thank you



My pleasure! 4 hours in the light is holding steady at the same 13.3 lumen that I originally measured. Looks like regulation (so far) is rock solid. Gonna resist measuring the battery voltage so that the run time can be uninterrupted.


----------



## DAN92 (Apr 18, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*

Thank you for the review, I am going to receive mine next week.


----------



## Woods Walker (Apr 18, 2015)

*Re: Review SureFire Titan AAA Black 15/125 Lumen Warning: Pic Heavy*



kelmo said:


> I installed an Energizer lithium battery and had to jam it in. I will need a pair of needle nose pliers to get it out. No battery rattle LOL.



Oh that's not good. I used them during winter camping. Dang..... Why does it always have to be something. Might hold off on this.


----------



## RI Chevy (Apr 18, 2015)

Maybe that's why Surefire included the battery with the light. There is nothing wrong with the Surefire branded battery or an Eneloop or Duraloop cell. They are an excellent choice.


----------



## Woods Walker (Apr 18, 2015)

RI Chevy said:


> Maybe that's why Surefire included the battery with the light. There is nothing wrong with the Surefire branded battery or an Eneloop or Duraloop cell. They are an excellent choice.



Can't be. :shrug: It's so simple to make a light fit common battery types. Lots of other makers have perfectly functioning AAA lights which can use multiple battery types. I use Eneloops but there have been times on the trail when forced to buy alkaline which were removed once the need was over. Also Eneloops fail when camping in subzero which I do. I never know when a kit item will be pressed into field use not just EDC. This isn't the end of the world as have other AAA lights, it's just my Leatherman S2 died (second one, I give up!) so was considering another AAA to fill the void but it looks like this one won't be it. Not till they increase the ID of the tube.


----------



## dc38 (Apr 18, 2015)

I think that surefire was so long in the release of standard cell lights because they may have wanted several things. Prominently, they have a brand identity they have marketed as being Mil-Spec, sure fire precision lighting instruments. This includes servicemen, or other people requiring foolproof illumination. Also, the brand in itself is kind of a higher mid end/lower high end offering, and perhaps surefire wanted to maintain that prestige. Furthermore, the average layman would almost NEVER want to spend cr123 milspec money on an AA or AAA powered light, and surefire definitely doesnt want to handle battery related problems (alkalines) the average consumer market doesnt go out of their way to find a tough flashlight for hard use, and will try their best not to spend a small fortune. Seeming to realize this, surefire offers limited lines that run on standard sized batteries for the knowledgeable consumer: campers, shooters, LEO Civvie EDC, etc. This Titan will basically is designated to fill that gap...a gateway light. If you could never justify owning a surefire before, you cerrainly can now with this one, which is relatively inexpensive but carries the surefire reliability and name.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Apr 18, 2015)

Is there any store that ships these to Europe? I looked on eBay but they go for $100+


----------



## Woods Walker (Apr 18, 2015)

dc38 said:


> I think that surefire was so long in the release of standard cell lights because they may have wanted several things. Prominently, they have a brand identity they have marketed as being Mil-Spec, sure fire precision lighting instruments. This includes servicemen, or other people requiring foolproof illumination. Also, the brand in itself is kind of a higher mid end/lower high end offering, and perhaps surefire wanted to maintain that prestige. Furthermore, the average layman would almost NEVER want to spend cr123 milspec money on an AA or AAA powered light, and surefire definitely doesnt want to handle battery related problems (alkalines) the average consumer market doesnt go out of their way to find a tough flashlight for hard use, and will try their best not to spend a small fortune. Seeming to realize this, surefire offers limited lines that run on standard sized batteries for the knowledgeable consumer: campers, shooters, LEO Civvie EDC, etc. This Titan will basically is designated to fill that gap...a gateway light. If you could never justify owning a surefire before, you cerrainly can now with this one, which is relatively inexpensive but carries the surefire reliability and name.




But we already have battery related problems. Odds are people who owned SF lights before would be the same customers to buy this. After who better to know the name. SF is not depending on us flashaholics after all. These same people are used to disposable batteries. Also speaking of fool proof what problem is more likely? Someone getting an alkaline battery stuck in a light which according to another poster is going to require needle nose pliers to remove it or an alkaine battery leaking? I am a SF fan but calling a spade a spade here.


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 18, 2015)

If a Duracell or Energizer leak, they will cover the item under their warranty. I have used them in the past for some expensive toys. They were prompt and send me almost enough to replace the toy. So I have no worries using those two manufactures.


----------



## dc38 (Apr 18, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> But we already have battery related problems. Odds are people who owned SF lights before would be the same customers to buy this. After who better to know the name. SF is not depending on us flashaholics after all. These same people are used to disposable batteries. Also speaking of fool proof what problem is more likely? Someone getting an alkaline battery stuck in a light which according to another poster is going to require needle nose pliers to remove it or an alkaine battery leaking? I am a SF fan but calling a spade a spade here.



If you look at their campaign for this light, it is "designed" for the average layman. Perhaps a flashaholic would want to purchase a small inexpensive light with common batteries to give to an associate who doesnt know about cr123 or surefire. Build quality is great, runtime is great, what's not to like? Price point is competitive too, provided the main portion of the light is US made.


----------



## Woods Walker (Apr 18, 2015)

dc38 said:


> If you look at their campaign for this light, it is "designed" for the average layman. Perhaps a flashaholic would want to purchase a small inexpensive light with common batteries to give to an associate who doesnt know about cr123 or surefire. Build quality is great, runtime is great, what's not to like? Price point is competitive too, provided the main portion of the light is US made.



If their campaign is for a wider base the failure is even greater. The average layman uses alkaline batteries so again they're going to have far more problems than the rare alky tossing it's toxic guts. I can tell you one thing, if another manufacture produced a 60 dollar 1XAAA flashlight that didn't take primary batteries we would hear a bunch of complaining but because it's Surefire we hear rationalization. I can deal with the high low mode. Why 15 lumen low mode for a 1xAAA light? We may never know but I could deal with it. Not too thrilled about plastic widows but arguments pro or con tend to rational and that wouldn't stop me from buying this. But an AAA flashlight that doesn't take primaries? No rationalization, even for a SF is going to smooth that one over. I think in the back of everyone's mind they know this to be true. It's ok though. If this is something you can accept by all means buy one. To each their own. I suspect as time goes on and complains/returns from those average layman are pilling because their 60 dollar 1XAAA flashlight doesn't take of all things commonly available AAA batteries or ultra dependable L92s this model will magically accept primary batteries in the future. So in some ways it's all academic.

Not trying to be a bummer but dang! I can't believe this.


----------



## dc38 (Apr 18, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> If their campaign is for a wider base the failure is even greater. The average layman uses alkaline batteries so again they're going to have far more problems than the rare alky tossing it's toxic guts. I can tell you one thing, if another manufacture produced a 60 dollar 1XAAA flashlight that didn't take primary batteries we would hear a bunch of complaining but because it's Surefire we hear rationalization. I can deal with the high low mode. Why 15 lumen low mode for a 1xAAA light? We may never know but I could deal with it. Not too thrilled about plastic widows but arguments pro or con tend to rational and that wouldn't stop me from buying this. But an AAA flashlight that doesn't take primaries? No rationalization, even for a SF is going to smooth that one over. I think in the back of everyone's mind they know this to be true. It's ok though. If this is something you can accept by all means buy one. To each their own. I suspect as time goes on and complains/returns from those average layman are pilling because their 60 dollar 1XAAA flashlight doesn't take of all things commonly available AAA batteries or ultra dependable L92s this model will magically accept primary batteries in the future. So in some ways it's all academic.
> 
> Not trying to be a bummer but dang! I can't believe this.



Speculation here...i suppose thats the reason it COMES with an NIMH?


----------



## RI Chevy (Apr 18, 2015)

Refer to post 58.


----------



## Woods Walker (Apr 18, 2015)

dc38 said:


> Speculation here...i suppose thats the reason it COMES with an NIMH?



Maybe but that's not going to stop someone from buying an alkaline battery with the expectation it will fit. That's not speculation. It's a fact. What happens when on the road? Is SF's target customer, the layman (I will take your word as didn't see their campaign) going to pull out their backup Eneloop? People generally aren't that prepared. For most having a flashlight on the keys is amazing in it's own right. Not belittling people as we have lots going on with everyday life. 

Now my issues. Heck I should be a prime customer for this gear item. To me it's a tool much like a hammer. For winter camping/hiking this light will be dead pack weight unless I keep it under layers or in my sleeping bag. If I had a dollar for every item people claimed could be protected from the cold within their bags. ISO/PRO fuel canisters, water bottles, boots, filters, lighters etc etc etc. Yea these items will be warmer but I wonder how they also expect to fit in the sleeping bag? LOL! It's nice having a light in extreme cold and not have to worry about it. But for no good reason that's a no go here! Why? When section hiking the AT and I need more batteries what am I going to do? Thank SF that it comes with an NiMH? Why? For what reason? What about black outs? My preps? I want the option to use common battery types which 99.999999999999999999999999999% of AAA light can use. I say 99.999999999999999999999999999% because this is the only production AAA light I know of which doesn't easily do that. WOW! I still can't believe this is even debatable.

These are the very reasons why we love AA/AAA lights. It's not that LSD NiMH aren't great, heck I mostly use them. It's the ability to use one of the most common batteries on earth. We all know this to be true. Coming with a NiMH doesn't rationalize or mitigate this failing. Not in the slightest. As stated to each their own. I am heading out for a night hike. Taking my HP12 and G2Z with M61NL.:twothumbs


----------



## Woods Walker (Apr 18, 2015)

RI Chevy said:


> Refer to post 58.



LOL! I am going night hiking. No question LSD NiMH batteries are a good option but believe more options the better. It's the survivalist in me.


----------



## RI Chevy (Apr 18, 2015)

I agree. But don't lose sight of what the light was designed for. It is a keychain light. Not a winter camping light. I too am surprised that it does not easily fit AAA alkaline cells, but maybe Surefire designed it like that? To prevent having to warranty hundreds of lights for leaking alkaline cells that ruined a $60 light. I am going out on a limb here and guessing that is why they supplied a battery. One that they trust and have 100% faith in. AAA niMh technology. 
Just keep focused on the light design. It is for a keychain for everyday use. 
All is good.


----------



## run4jc (Apr 18, 2015)

What am I missing? Common Duracell alkaline cells fit fine in mine - slide in and out easily. Haven't tried the lithium primaries but this common Duracell works fine. https://vimeo.com/125357757


----------



## nbp (Apr 18, 2015)

I would certainly hope all AAA cells fit in them. I like NiHMs and have lots of Eneloops but not all consumers have a charger at home and you better believe when that the Sureloop dies they're gonna grab a regular AAA from their stash and try to stick it in. Have others tested theirs with a variety of cells?


----------



## carrot (Apr 18, 2015)

Just chiming in. Took a random AAA alkaline lying around. Fits just fine. Kirkland brand.


----------



## Woods Walker (Apr 19, 2015)

carrot said:


> Just chiming in. Took a random AAA alkaline lying around. Fits just fine. Kirkland brand.



Another poster said they had issues with Alkaline batteries. Good to hear that's not the case for everyone. Has anyone else tried L92s because a really want this light.


----------



## run4jc (Apr 19, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> Another poster said they had issues with Alkaline batteries. Good to hear that's not the case for everyone. Has anyone else tried L92s because a really want this light.



I just did and although it is a bit more snug than the Eneloop or alkaline, I am still able to grasp the battery with my fingertips and pull it out. No pliers needed. While I don't dispute anyone's issues, mine has none, and it would be curious why a manufacturer would make a huge mistake such as limiting the size to the point that the common cells wouldn't fit.

Huge supplies of alkaline and L92 in run4jc's house - no worries for either with this light.

I think Surefire has a home run with this light - can't wait for my 300 lumen version to arrive!


----------



## marinemaster (Apr 19, 2015)

Mine are 3xx so low SN maybe it was just the initial run. Very tight fit to getting stuck on its way out on alk. 
The E2L 2AA I had never had any issues with any AA alkalines as far as fit.
I will just use Eneloop Pro that I have.
When I get a chance I will use dowel and sandpaper to enlarge it.


----------



## rpm00 (Apr 19, 2015)

I've got to agree with Woods here. The average person will return this if it doesn't hold AAA. I'm really hoping that was just an early batch issue. But even so, what does that tell us about their QC? I'll tell you one thing, if they don't fix this I'm not buying.


----------



## marinemaster (Apr 19, 2015)

I just tried some Eneloops Japan made white 750 mAh I had for a few years, extremely tight have to put a lot of force to push the battery in.


----------



## run4jc (Apr 19, 2015)

That's a shame. I have similar Eneloops and they drop in and out with ease.



marinemaster said:


> I just tried some Eneloops Japan made white 750 mAh I had for a few years, extremely tight have to put a lot of force to push the battery in.


----------



## marinemaster (Apr 19, 2015)

The black Eneloop Pro fit snug to tight but are a better fit compared to white Eneloop. Ill just do the dowel sandpaper thing.


----------



## Woods Walker (Apr 19, 2015)

marinemaster said:


> I just tried some Eneloops Japan made white 750 mAh I had for a few years, extremely tight have to put a lot of force to push the battery in.



So now some Eneloops don't? Yet others work. I think maybe the ID of the tube is too tight or there is variation within production of the lights as some people are having issues and others not. Not sure. Going to hold off then. Glad I come to CPF first before buying a light.


----------



## reppans (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm with Woods Walker.

Some of the output/runtime tests here have convinced me that this is a VERY efficient light, and that SF has good marketing integrity, which makes me want to buy it, if only as vote of confidence and toward SF entering the common cell EDC market. The 15lm low is unsuitably bright for me (for both night vision and runtime reasons), so the back-up capability to run Alks and L92s becomes even more critical. I will buy one, but after the feeding frenzy slows down, and I read consistent reports that primaries will fit.


----------



## abarth_1200 (Apr 19, 2015)

Are all you really suggesting there is a variance in SF production.

How about cell variation, I don't think every cell, eneloop or alkaline are the exact same size batch to batch.


----------



## nbp (Apr 19, 2015)

abarth_1200 said:


> Are all you really suggesting there is a variance in SF production.
> 
> How about cell variation, I don't think every cell, eneloop or alkaline are the exact same size batch to batch.



Have you ever in your life come across a device that fit some batteries and not others of the same size? I haven't. If batteries varied that much from batch to batch that would be happening often. 

I would say that slight variations in the machining tolerances in the first few examples of a brand new to the market light is considerably more likely than size differences in batteries on the market for decades.


----------



## abarth_1200 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yes I do get that, but most devices that house these common cells are plastic toys, remotes, phones, with side by side compartments. Surely there must be differences between cell sizes.

But saying I do now agree that there could be issues with the first production run, I can't see how that could happen, surely they are all made in the same factory within a couple of hours of each batch initially. I bet Surefire could answer that


----------



## nbp (Apr 19, 2015)

Agreed. It SHOULDN'T be, but it definitely COULD be.


----------



## Woods Walker (Apr 19, 2015)

abarth_1200 said:


> Are all you really suggesting there is a variance in SF production.
> 
> How about cell variation, I don't think every cell, eneloop or alkaline are the exact same size batch to batch.



Manufactures have been making AAA lights for some time which can take NiMH, alkalines and Lithium primaries. We can't blame the batteries. Look...





Multiple makers of AAA lights. Generic alkaline, standard NiMH, LSD NiMH (old duraloop) Energizer lithium primary. Guess what? They slide in smoothly, don't rattle and work. If there is any rattle it's even below my OCD threshold of detection. This is something humanity knows how to do.


----------



## marinemaster (Apr 19, 2015)

Lets move on I will enlarge it. No big deal. Is a really nice light.


----------



## run4jc (Apr 19, 2015)

marinemaster said:


> Lets move on I will enlarge it. No big deal. Is a really nice light.



+1. Or maybe move it from Str8stroke's review thread over to the 'new Surefire Titan' thread. But please forgive me for throwing in one more word:



Powered by an included rechargeable AAA NiMH battery (charger sold separately); can also be powered by a readily available AAA alkaline battery and a AAA lithium battery

That's from Surefire's site. And of course, it has their warranty. I have to believe that if someone has one that won't take the cell, Surefire would make it good. I have a 3 or 4 year old 750mAh white Sanyo Eneloop in mine right now - it is snug, but no issue sliding it in or out. I love this thing - enough that I have another on order as well as the 300 lumen version (Titan-B).

Ok - I'm done.


----------



## jabe1 (Apr 19, 2015)

I was ready to pull the trigger on one, despite no pocket clip (which can be made), failure to tailstand, and not a low enough low....I'm going to wait until it can for _sure _accept all relevant batteries. 

On another note, maybe Jason of Dark Sucks can come up with a decent clip for this. How many of you would seriously consider one?


----------



## kelmo (Apr 19, 2015)

I really don't see why everybody is so passionate about the lithium battery not easily fitting inside the tube. I really think this is an issue with Eveready, not Surefire. Battery wrapper thickness is most likely the least controlled of all tolerances used to manufacture the battery, any battery. 

FWIW the battery in my light will need to be extracted with my Leatherman. No big deal. I will worry about it when the time comes.

This is a really good light. I will order a few more for my daughters. They love doing flashlight walks with Dad!


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 19, 2015)

reppans said:


> I'm with Woods Walker.
> 
> Some of the output/runtime tests here have convinced me that this is a VERY efficient light, and that SF has good marketing integrity, which makes me want to buy it, if only as vote of confidence and toward SF entering the common cell EDC market. The 15lm low is unsuitably bright for me (for both night vision and runtime reasons), so the back-up capability to run Alks and L92s becomes even more critical.


I'm definitely not going to accept that the issue starts with battery manufacturers since all the rest of my AAA lights accept any AAA/10440 that I've ever tried in them.

Very nice looking light and the feedback so far has me excited to see them in person, which will happen as soon as my backorder ships.

I too would have much preferred a different set of levels, but think that for a light of this size that it's a pretty decently usable balance, pairing 15/125. If it were to have a 5 lumen low as suggested then I think I would have also wanted it to have a correspondingly lower high as well, like 5/80 or so.


----------



## run4jc (Apr 19, 2015)

Well, I'm going against my intentions - posting again. No doubt the moonlight modes that are available (Spy, HDS, Zebralight) have incredible utility, and I have plenty of lights that have it. I see this Surefire as a true, always with me backup. The levels are proving to offer quite a bit of utility...the 15 lumen setting works for just about anything in the house (not requiring a moonlight setting) - the high is impressive for such a little light.

Considering the 15 lumen setting ran in regulation for the claimed 8.5 hours, that's a long time with a lot of useful light. Have to wonder how much longer the light would run with an alkaline after dropping out of regulation (maybe it's time for another run time test.)

I suppose I'm one of the lucky ones - all the batteries work fine in mine, too.

So to echo Str8stroke's OP, "I would recommend this light to friends and family." You probably ought to get in line if you want one - seems as though there's about a 2 week backlog on the 125 and the 300 isn't even ready yet.


----------



## Woods Walker (Apr 19, 2015)

run4jc said:


> Well, I'm going against my intentions - posting again. No doubt the moonlight modes that are available (Spy, HDS, Zebralight) have incredible utility, and I have plenty of lights that have it. I see this Surefire as a true, always with me backup. The levels are proving to offer quite a bit of utility...the 15 lumen setting works for just about anything in the house (not requiring a moonlight setting) - the high is impressive for such a little light.
> 
> Considering the 15 lumen setting ran in regulation for the claimed 8.5 hours, that's a long time with a lot of useful light. Have to wonder how much longer the light would run with an alkaline after dropping out of regulation (maybe it's time for another run time test.)
> 
> ...



Moonlight modes are great but it's kinda a niche thing in terms of the market. That said I never seen 8 lumens not be able to do something 15 can't in this forum factor. Rather than 8-9 hours of runtime we could have 15. But again a high (IMHO) low mode wouldn't stop me from buying this light.


----------



## reppans (Apr 19, 2015)

kaichu dento said:


> I too would have much preferred a different set of levels, but think that for a light of this size that it's a pretty decently usable balance, pairing 15/125. If it were to have a 5 lumen low as suggested then I think I would have also wanted it to have a correspondingly lower high as well, like 5/80 or so.



Interestingly, 5 and 15 lms seems to be SF's most popular low outputs on their other dual mode lights, all of which of course, have much more battery power. So I find it interesting that they chose 15 as the low for its smallest capacity cell light ever. Also, although it can still be argued that the 15 low is more preferable on a dual mode keychain light, I really think the 3 mode Titan Plus could have taken the advantage of better mode spacing.



run4jc said:


> Considering the 15 lumen setting ran in regulation for the claimed 8.5 hours, that's a long time with a lot of useful light. Have to wonder how much longer the light would run with an alkaline after dropping out of regulation (maybe it's time for another run time test.)



Just guessing, but for a small AAA alkaline, I think at 15 lms, the current draw has already crossed the point where a NiMh will perform better. 

I really look forward your comments when you receive your 300 lm model. SF seems to have stuck to its US-ANSI guns, and 300 lms on that scale is quite incredible for a AAA - within 25 lms of our 325 HDSs eh?


----------



## parnass (Apr 21, 2015)

reppans said:


> ... 300 lms on that scale is quite incredible for a AAA - within 25 lms of our 325 HDSs eh?



The Surefire rep in this Youtube video says the 300 lumen Titan Plus runs on a *lithium ion* AAA battery. I don't know how/if the Titan Plus would perform when powered by an alkaline, a lithium iron disulphide (Energizer Ultimate), or NiMH battery.


----------



## reppans (Apr 22, 2015)

parnass said:


> The Surefire rep in this Youtube video says the 300 lumen Titan Plus runs on a *lithium ion* AAA battery. I don't know how/if the Titan Plus would perform when powered by an alkaline, a lithium iron disulphide (Energizer Ultimate), or NiMH battery.



Was discussed HERE. Don't know which is right, but the dealers seem to be saying 300 w/ incl NiMh in the marketing specs/info.


----------



## marinemaster (Apr 22, 2015)

This Maxvision beam is really good. I think is the one of the best reflector flood light. I was impressed by Fenix E05 long time ago more of a flood beam but the SF beam is even more floody. I have over the years come to appreciate flood lights more and to me that is what this Titan is.


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 22, 2015)

thanks marinemaster for your input. I think one thing everyone can agree on, that try's this light out, is that the beam is very useful.


----------



## run4jc (Apr 27, 2015)

Let's bump this useful review back to the top now that many are receiving their Titans...


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 27, 2015)

Indeed, the more I use mine, the more I like it. It is proving to be typical Surefire quality.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 28, 2015)

The real test is a month or two away. Most people push the battery in without a second thought then use it until it runs out. Wait until they find the battery is stuck in there or someone breaks open a battery with a pair of pliers trying to get it out. I'm not referring to CPF members who will look for solutions here but somebody who just picks one up for his keychain and expects it to just work.


----------



## marinemaster (Apr 29, 2015)

Rec, you likely right.


----------



## hcd615 (May 1, 2015)

I am sending in my two titian-a the lights to Surefire. I called and the rep said they've had a few complaints about batteries not fitting but is the battery's fault not the unit. I told the representative that I've tried different batteries and they are very tight and actually have an airtight seal when trying to pull them out and you need pliers to do so. I was told that they are in the works of making bodies that will accommodate many battery brands. I will keep this post updated when I receive the new lights.


----------



## frankg (May 13, 2015)

I received a Titan yesterday that I had ordered directly from Surefire. Dropped an Energizer Advanced Lithium into it with no problems. And it's not even a tight fit. The battery actually has a little "wiggle room" inside the body of the light.

I had called Surefire and asked about the problems folks have been reporting with respect to tight fitting batteries. The woman I spoke to told me that they had changed their manufacturing process to provide more room inside the body of the lights.
Frank


----------



## Str8stroke (May 13, 2015)

frankg, thank you for that update and information. That is good to know. They seem to listen and act fast.


----------



## newbie66 (May 20, 2015)

Nice nice.


----------



## SVT-ROY (May 21, 2015)

Anyone notice a flickering if turning on slow? Maybe I'm just fussing over nothing. Sometimes it turns or seems to turn straight to high...on a side note Lithium energizer and Rayovac 900mah rechargeable fit fine&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## bartko09 (May 21, 2015)

Has anyone actually tried a 10440 in the Titan? And if so was it successful or not? I haven't been able to find that answer anywhere.


----------



## Str8stroke (May 21, 2015)

SVT-ROY said:


> Anyone notice a flickering if turning on slow? Maybe I'm just fussing over nothing. Sometimes it turns or seems to turn straight to high...on a side note Lithium energizer and Rayovac 900mah rechargeable fit fine&#55357;&#56397;



The issue you describe sounds like dirty threads. Try cleaning your threads. 



bartko09 said:


> Has anyone actually tried a 10440 in the Titan? And if so was it successful or not? I haven't been able to find that answer anywhere.



I have not, and likely won't. Not sure I want to run the risk of damaging it yet. But if you try, let us know the results.


----------



## jon_slider (May 21, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> ​


Great pics and comments. Is that a Brass Beta with an N219? If so, can you show the Titan and the Beta beams on Low (both are 15 lm) side by side for tint comparison? Also a shot of the LED reflector color side by side for the Titan and N219.. And if thats a Rev3 Maratac, could you do the same comparison between the Titan and Maratac beam on high and also side by side reflector LED color comparison? (Titan 125 high is almost the same lumens as the Maratac's 138) Thanks!


----------



## Str8stroke (May 21, 2015)

jon_slider said:


> Great pics and comments. Is that a Brass Beta with an N219? If so, can you show the Titan and the Beta beams on Low (both are 15 lm) side by side for tint comparison? Also a shot of the LED reflector color side by side for the Titan and N219.. And if thats a Rev3 Maratac, could you do the same comparison between the Titan and Maratac beam on high and also side by side reflector LED color comparison? (Titan 125 high is almost the same lumens as the Maratac's 138) Thanks!



Yes the Beta is a 219, yes Rev3 Maratac, yes I can do some side by side beam shots this weekend. :buddies:


----------



## SVT-ROY (May 23, 2015)

Thanks Str8stroke, the threads were filthy. This thing is almost variable output. I can get to a 5 lumen mode fairly easy. Go to low then back off slowly. I'm thinking of running the titan on my new surefire blade I just switched to for main EDC blade. I just clipped her on but if I shorten it a bit I think it's the ticket.


----------



## drmaxx (Jul 23, 2015)

Can anybody comment if the titan can handle immersion in water well? E.g. taking it for a swim around your neck or in your swim trunks?


----------



## jon_slider (Jul 23, 2015)

drmaxx said:


> Can anybody comment if the titan can handle immersion in water well? E.g. taking it for a swim around your neck or in your swim trunks?


No. I called Surefire World Class Customer Service at 800-828-8809 for you, and read them your question. The answer they gave me is no, you can not take it swimming it is not waterproof. It is only weatherproof, meaning if some rain drops fall on it, its probably ok.

However, I invite you to do some testing and let us know your results.

Now anticipating your next question, is a Maratac Waterproof?


----------



## drmaxx (Jul 23, 2015)

Very much appreciated. This just kicked the titan off the wish list. Great little video! They certainly look good. Now if this would be a Maratec thread, I would ask you how long they can handle the 1xx lumens on high without stepping down. But as this is a Surefire Titan thread, I am not asking.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jul 23, 2015)

drmaxx said:


> Can anybody comment if the titan can handle immersion in water well? E.g. taking it for a swim around your neck or in your swim trunks?



Mine ended up under water for around 90 minutes. It is still working great without any signs or symptoms of moisture getting inside.


----------



## Str8stroke (Jul 23, 2015)

Mine has been on the keychain since this review. It went for a parking lot swim with a nice drop. Not a mark on it, and no water issues. I own the Maratacs too. Each excels in their own right. At the end of the day, its up to the user to decide which one they prefer.


----------



## jon_slider (Jul 23, 2015)

drmaxx said:


> Now if this would be a Maratec thread, I would ask you how long they can handle the 1xx lumens on high without stepping down.


Maratacs dont step down, neither do Surefire Titans.. neither is a LiIon
And fwiw, Neither Maratac nor Surefire OFFICIALLY claim their lights are waterproof, but in practice, they are. But, I suggest you do your own testing and share what you learn… that is worth more than reading specs or calling support for the official position.



Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Mine ended up under water for around 90 minutes. It is still working great without any signs or symptoms of moisture getting inside.



There you go drmaxx, real life experience . Now you get to decide if you want to buy a Surefire to go swimming.. unofficially, Im pretty sure it would be fine.. it has an O ring, as do all the other single aaa lights mentioned...

happy shopping 
oh, and … Get Both!


----------



## drmaxx (Jul 23, 2015)

jon_slider said:


> happy shopping
> oh, and … Get Both!



Don't have that many keys. .. :sly:


----------



## drmaxx (Jul 23, 2015)

Thank you all. Interesting and informative, but not very helpful (if you know what I mean. ..).


----------



## HighLight (Sep 11, 2015)

I don't own any of their products yet but as for this product it seems that:

1. Poor manufacturing tolerances and/or poor design resulted in them releasing for sale a AAA flashlight in which the batteries do not fit properly. This flashlight should be able to accept all AAA cells just like every other AAA keychain light out there. Trying to pass it off as varying AAA cell tolerances from the battery manufacturers is ludicrous. 

2. Plastic lens in a keychain light is a deal breaker. While it may be high quality (whatever that means)it is still plastic and plastic scratches more easier then a quality glass lens.

3. It has the word Titan and then in big letters PAT PENDING!! I don't want Surefires Patent Office name status emblazoned on the side of a flashlight.

4. It does not tail stand .. a feature I use a lot in my LD01

5. The retail price they are charging for a light of this very mediocre quality is outrageous.

Hopefully SureFires second attempt at a single AAA light will be a homerun but for the above reasons I will not be purchasing this light. I am considering the Fenix E05 2014 edt


----------



## 880arm (Sep 11, 2015)

Yup, it sounds like this light's not for you. Perhaps this thread would be of more interest to you.


----------



## HighLight (Sep 11, 2015)

880arm said:


> Yup, it sounds like this light's not for you. Perhaps this thread would be of more interest to you.



Admittedly I probably am over critical of this light since every light has its faults. Its just that I would have really liked for this one to be my first SureFire. I always respected the legendary name.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Sep 12, 2015)

HighLight said:


> Admittedly I probably am over critical of this light since every light has its faults. Its just that I would have really liked for this one to be my first SureFire. I always respected the legendary name.


As we all experience various frustrations, I understand the feeling. That said, I think your post (#122) is way off, and could use more consideration in basically every sentence. I'm saying this pretty gently considering, among other things, the accusations based on no evidence, of poor manufacturing processes, then trying to cover it up.

Not a single post in this thread has provided the inside diameter of this light to even establish a baseline measurement, much less input from various owners to check consistency. And for anyone to poo poo the notion that there might be variations in soft, sticky labels applied onto batteries is in my estimation, as the saying goes, ludicrous.

Oh yeah, that's much less likely than Surefire's machines flopping around cutting inconsistent bores. Calipers, anyone?


----------



## HighLight (Sep 12, 2015)

Bimmerboy said:


> As we all experience various frustrations, I understand the feeling. That said, I think your post (#122) is way off, and could use more consideration in basically every sentence. I'm saying this pretty gently considering, among other things, the accusations based on no evidence, of poor manufacturing processes, then trying to cover it up.
> 
> Not a single post in this thread has provided the inside diameter of this light to even establish a baseline measurement, much less input from various owners to check consistency. And for anyone to poo poo the notion that there might be variations in soft, sticky labels applied onto batteries is in my estimation, as the saying goes, ludicrous.
> 
> Oh yeah, that's much less likely than Surefire's machines flopping around cutting inconsistent bores. Calipers, anyone?



I'm aware of any criticism of the venerable SureFire name will draw some heat but I think my criticisms are reasonable. Reviews indicate that people who purchased this light are having issues with the AAA cells fitting very snugly to the point of having the use needle nose pliers to extract the cells. To me that indicates either poor design or poor manufacturing tolerance. If you have a better explanation please post it here.

The words "pat pending" is clearly printed on the light.

If the light has a UCL lens then I am mistaken on that point but reviewers have said the lens is plastic.

Reviewers have stated that the light does not tail stand.

My comment about the inclusion of a nimh cell was borne of frustration and I will edit it out.

and I just read somewhere on here that the actual output is almost spot on 123 lumens and to tell you the truth for a single AAA light that is pretty awesome and really almost negates all my above critisms anyway. So even though its not for me I can see many people wanting this really bad.

I'm editing and reediting my posts so much I think I have a touch of OCD.


----------



## HighLight (Sep 12, 2015)

880arm said:


> Yup, it sounds like this light's not for you. Perhaps this thread would be of more interest to you.



Good link but it seems the Fenix E05 has its faults also...sigh.


----------



## 880arm (Sep 12, 2015)

HighLight said:


> Admittedly I probably am over critical of this light since every light has its faults. Its just that I would have really liked for this one to be my first SureFire. I always respected the legendary name.



I think every product has faults when it's subjected to enough scrutiny, all the more so when enthusiasts are doing the scrutinizing :thumbsup:

In my opinion, much of what we classify as "faults" or "issues" are instances where a product doesn't meet the expectations of any given person. Of course, this varies a lot from person to person. This is an imperfect analogy, but you could liken it to how machine marks and slight imperfections might be described as "adding character" to a custom or one-off product while the same attributes could be viewed as egregious flaws in a much less expensive mass produced item. I learned a personal lesson about this when the SureFire E1B Backup was introduced. I absolutely loved the performance of its predecessor, the EB1 Backup, and as I waited months and months for the new version, my expectations just kept getting higher. This led to some disappointment on my part when it was finally released which almost made me overlook what a great light it actually is. This is just a general observation and not intended to rebut any of the Titan issues under discussion, whether actual or perceived.



Bimmerboy said:


> . . . Not a single post in this thread has provided the inside diameter of this light to even establish a baseline measurement, much less input from various owners to check consistency. And for anyone to poo poo the notion that there might be variations in soft, sticky labels applied onto batteries is in my estimation, as the saying goes, ludicrous.
> 
> Oh yeah, that's much less likely than Surefire's machines flopping around cutting inconsistent bores. Calipers, anyone?



I posted this info in the general Titan discussion thread. To provide some background, the first Titan-A I received had fitment issues with Eneloops and lithium batteries. I suspected at the time that the steel insert was the bottleneck causing the tight fit. I then purchased a second Titan-A which had been "fixed" by removing the steel insert and could accept any type of battery.



880arm said:


> . . . Took the two Titans to work today for some measurements and the inner diameter of the battery tube was the same for both. As suspected, the only difference was the newer one didn't have the steel insert at the open end of the tube.
> 
> For those who like numbers . . .
> 
> ...



Although I didn't mention it in that post, I also popped the insert out of the original Titan-A and the tubes were otherwise identical between the two lights. I agree with your statement about variation in battery label thickness.


----------



## Str8stroke (Sep 12, 2015)

HighLight, you will probably find there is no real perfect light. Hence why manufactures offer and we can own so many. Price, by no means, equates to a individuals product satisfaction. Experiences & expectations can vary greatly. Sometimes, I buy lights based solely on looks. Performance maybe secondary. Of course the opposite applies sometimes. I may buy based on performance not looks. 

To expound further on obvious information we all know, but often forget. For some folks, price is a small part of the equation. Collectors, of any item, often buy items that perform horribly, if they even perform at all. But, they do it to complete a set or "have one of each model". Often times they have no intention of use other than visual gain or set completion. Also, never forget that saying, "one mans junk, another mans treasure". Obviously, this holds true in the world of light collecting. 

Of course I fully understand there are tons of folks who will likely buy the Titan to use it. It will likely serve the average person very well. The flaming of a manufacture, or custom builder over product price points is a beat dog. I imagine the target audience for this particular light is NOT the ever vigilant flashlight connoisseur. 

Many folks, like me, find Surefire stands behind its products in ways other manufactures can only dream about. This has been stated numerous times. In fact so much so, I almost cringe typing it. They hopefully have dozens of well paid employees who make a good honest living and can support their families and communities. Surefire is, some may say was, a leader in illumination innovation. Some of these innovations have helped, and continue to help, save lives of military, civilian, and LEO's all over the world. 

Research, development, and continual product support has its inherent costs. These costs plus profits must be passed on to the consumer in order to have a viable business model. I can only imagine how much thought goes in to the pricing of their products. Therefore, to some, the products may seem like a fair price or seem like a rip off. At the end of the day, if you don't like it, don't buy it. But it isn't helpful to flame it. I normally PM folks and suggest they send their concerns with the manufacture directly to the manufacture. I feel that is the most helpful approach for everyone. In some cases, if you haven't owned the product, it's pretty lame to post your negative conclusions based on others opinions or experiences. Some times, its best to speak with your wallet. Trust me, they will hear you. 

My rambling on that topic is done for now.  
Now: I plan to complete a review on the New Titan Plus real soon. I plan to put some side by side comparisons with the "regular" AAA Titan. Hopefully it will help guide and inform others. I am still doing some testing. So far, even with its minor faults, I really like it. Is it a home run?? Well I own or have owned over 300 lights. Reality is, I may have only a handful of home runs. Most of them are custom builds or mods. Others experiences may vary. 

Y'all have a great weekend!


----------



## RI Chevy (Sep 12, 2015)

AMEN! Well stated.
Looking forward to the reviews.


----------



## mrbofus (Sep 12, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> I plan to complete a review on the New Titan Plus real soon. I plan to put some side by side comparisons with the "regular" AAA Titan. Hopefully it will help guide and inform others. I am still doing some testing.



Thank you for doing this! Eager to read the review when you post it!


----------



## jds1 (Sep 12, 2015)

Looking forward to your review. VERY bored and disappointed with all the BS.

Jeff


----------



## Bimmerboy (Sep 12, 2015)

880arm - Thanks for the info! :thumbsup:




HighLight said:


> I'm aware of any criticism of the venerable SureFire name will draw some heat


Not sure why your statement is prefaced by this. However, I can speculate that it's either to somehow convey objectivity to your criticisms, or subtly belittle the opposing viewpoint.

However, I would've said the same thing to defend any quality brand. Making wild accusations of poor design or manufacturing with no inside knowledge of design discussions, decision making, or manufacturing processes inside a company is not a good thing. The people at Surefire are not idiots.



HighLight said:


> but I think my criticisms are reasonable. Reviews indicate that people who purchased this light are having issues with the AAA cells fitting very snugly to the point of having the use needle nose pliers to extract the cells. To me that indicates either poor design or poor manufacturing tolerance. If you have a better explanation please post it here.


I believe some plausible explanations have already been suggested in this thread.



HighLight said:


> The words "pat pending" is clearly printed on the light.


Then don't get one until the patent goes through, and they no longer have to put that on the light. Even with it on there now, this is a big deal? I've seen "patent applied for" on all kinds of things throughout life. One good example of many is one of the classic Gibson guitar pickups sought after by collectors, with the design still in use to this day. It's called the P.A.F.  



HighLight said:


> If the light has a UCL lens then I am mistaken on that point but reviewers have said the lens is plastic.


It won't be a problem. I speculate the decision there is that it's a keychain light that will get dropped many times. The plastic lens won't shatter, and coated will pass every bit as much light as a UCL. They can have scratch resistant coatings as well. If you had any idea the abuse my 12 year old plastic lens glasses have been through... and I still use them every day. Either way, the lens should be fairly well protected. I like glass myself for the ultimate in scratch prevention, but then I never drop my lights (watch me drop one tonight since I just jinxed myself).



HighLight said:


> Reviewers have stated that the light does not tail stand.


Many keychain lights do not.

BTW... as for the _outrageous_ price for a _mediocre_ light, I can only say LOL. I'll likely be buying one when I have a little money again.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Sep 13, 2015)

> The words "pat pending" is clearly printed on the light.


Any idea which patent application this refers to? The Titan Plus also has the 'PAT. PENDING' notation but, for example an EB2 and a Titan T1A sitting on my desk do not (but they do list explicit patent numbers on the side).

There have been earlier SureFire patent grants for, I believe, the twisty actuation. Are applications pending for the faceted flood reflector and the pull off tailcap (on the Titan Plus) perhaps?

Looking through SF pending patent apps there are some interesting things like the LED through the lens microcontroller programmability that may have been abandoned.

Anybody know what's pending on these AAA Titan's?


----------



## parnass (Sep 13, 2015)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> ...
> Anybody know what's pending on these AAA Titan's?



It could refer to Surefire's "_proprietary faceted reflector that shapes the light from its high-performance LED into a broad, smooth MaxVision Beam™_."


----------



## kelmo (Dec 28, 2015)

Battery update.

I finally had to change out my battery. As expected I had to use a pair of needle nose pliers to remove the lithium cell I installed. It came out along with a sleeve that was installed at the throat of the battery tube. Without the sleeve lithium cells fit nicely and the light works perfectly without it. I recently purchased another Titan and it came without the before mentioned sleeve but the battery tube was still milled for one.

I left my light in my pocket when swimming this summer. It is water proof! 

kelmo


----------



## yerevan (Mar 12, 2016)

How is the reliability of the light so far? Any issues?


----------



## TOPDOG9000 (Mar 12, 2016)

yerevan said:


> How is the reliability of the light so far? Any issues?



I have the Titan Plus and so far has been great. No issues at all. Turns on every time and one of the brightest lights in this size. I have been using eneloop pros and energizer lithium.


----------

